# pankration book



## mrhnau (Nov 2, 2005)

Has anyone read the book "Pankration: The traditional greek combat sport and modern mixed martial art" by Jim Arvanitis? Anyone recognize the author? Would you recommend it? Thanks!

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=35189146&loc=106&sp=1


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a copy, but haven't looked at it in any detail. He gained notoriety 20-30 years ago when he reinvented ancient Greek combat. He was in all the martial art magazines. Then, he disappeared from the radar screen. He seems to have been getting some attention again lately.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 2, 2005)

He has had an article in the last two issues of Blackbelt.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 2, 2005)

doc clean said:
			
		

> He has had an article in the last two issues of Blackbelt.


 
wish I had copies...

I've looked into schools, and from what I see, he only sanctions 4 schools. 3 in the US, 1 in Canada... a bit on the pricey side to go visit for seminars too!

MrH


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 3, 2005)

The articles are in the November and December issues.  The December issue should still be in stores.


----------

